
Memory efficient HashSet implementation in Java saving 3.5 times the memory - ignasl
https://intelligentjava.wordpress.com/2016/10/22/memory-efficient-hashset-implementation-for-java/
======
jonnys1
Yeah java objects have big memory overhead...

------
Senji
Can this be used in things like Minecraft?

